# Missing school girl



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Nothing to do with me, I just pass it on.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

this thread is gonna be fun to watch ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG ! This is cruel but so hilarious


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

;D ;D


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

lol. 

I wonder how long it took this guy to realise he was going to be doing hard time breaking rocks for stealing a pencil.


----------

